# Do you guys get mad when....



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

....someone tells you that he/she named his/her new fluff after your fluff?? 

Few weeks ago, a guy sent me a message (in youtube) telling me that he got a new maltese and named him 'Snowy', but then continued writing that he hopes I don't get mad:w00t: because he named his malt after watching the monster Snowy in youtube! awwh and promised that he will share baby Snowy's (his Maltese) video soon with me.

Today, a lady sent me a sweet PM here in SM (you know who you are and can write if you wish to "C":hugging, telling me the same thing - she named her maltese puppy 'Snowy' - or I should say: her daughter who watches S&C videos in youtube chose the name Snowy for the new precious member of their family :wub: after yet again watching Monster Snowy ... but again mentioned that she hopes I don't get mad because of this :w00t: 

Whaaaaaa? That is just an honor for Monster Snowy :w00t: 

No, I don't and can never get mad because someone will name his/her fluff after watching the fluff who has a special spot in my heart. I just CAN"T wait to meet the TWO new Snowy(s) :wub::wub: one in youtube (which I will sure share here once I see him there) and the other one in SM (who I hope his mommy will get the time to get into sharing pictures of her baby here). 

It makes me just so happy to know that the Monster entered the hearts of many people around the Globe. He sure stole 'my' heart, and I get so happy to know that he is making many smile out there with his sister Crystal.





The two different people who had the same concern that I would get mad because of this made me wonder if someone else gets mad when this happens? Do you get mad guys?

Just wondering coz what I feel when someone tells me this is not even close to getting mad - I have the complete opposite feeling:w00t::wub::chili:

hugs
Kat


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Kat, I wouldn't be mad as well. I'd be honored.  I'm glad Snowy has touched other people's hearts. It's a great thing. 

Btw, I LOVE that video! I especially love the part of Snowy in his tux riding that nice car. LOL. Made me laugh out loud. Too cute.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't get mad when they name their fluffs after mine BUT it does sort of bother me that there are SO MANY Maggie named dogs.:w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley::heart: Stud Muffin Snowy:supacool: you just made my day:smootch:hey can awntie borrow your carbetter yet you driveB) better watch out for thoseolice: Mister:HistericalSmiley:
after watching the video I want another puppy just like Crystal the wild girl:innocent:
Of course Snowy has fans and they want to name their fluffy's after him:wub: he's one in a million:wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That video was just too cute.:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it's nice to have someone name their dog after yours I guess.

Personally, though, I like more unique names and I do hate when I hear another dog has the same name as my dogs (when one isn't named after one of mine).


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have to say that I love that video...it brightened my day!

And no, I would never get mad if someone named one of their pets after one of mine. I would consider it an honor.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> I don't get mad when they name their fluffs after mine BUT it does sort of bother me that there are SO MANY Maggie named dogs.:w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: 
That is cause your SO loved :wub:

Nahh I wouldn't get mad at all. Life is way to short to get mad over that


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ha! I love what Maggie said! My name is also Maggie... IN FACT I MET A MAGGIE ROSE! My name is Maggie Rose and this weekend I met a golden retriever with the same name. I thought it was cool actually. 

BUT... I wouldn't get mad I would think it was an honor too...but then again if a close friend or family member did it I might not be as happy....it would be too close.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nah, I wouldn't mind if someone named their pup after Aolani (though I don't know how he would feel since his grandparents have him thinking he is the one and only Aolani, but I won't tell him).

Now for the video - OMG!!!! I loved it and wow, does Snowy give driving lessons? He must be so popular whereever he goes. As always, I believe every word in the caption is exactly what he is saying/feeling - (so creative Kat). Thank you sooooo much for sharing this


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How cool is Snowy!! That was adorable. My girls are barking their heads off!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi there,

OK I'm outing myself here and there's an even more ironic reason as to why, which I will explain later - believe it or not - 
and yes, your Snowy has a definite cult following - he's actually the reason we got into malts, having had labs before him. Well that and the fact that my daughter wanted a little dog all for herself and we wanted a doggy that wouldn't need as much excersise as our big labs always did. But way back when we first started researching and before I even knew that SM existed, I googled Maltese's and low and behold we get links to your You Tube videos....well, that was the beginning of the end - the end of my daughter respecting her bedtime that is - she would ask to see the Videos of Snowy and Crystal every night before bed and can anyone blame her? Your Snowy is just too precious and we love the videos so keep them coming whenever you can! 

On a side note, originally, the number one name for our puppy that my husband and I liked was 

Birillo - not Brillo the the scouring soap pad - it's pronounced Beerreeloh - which means little mischievious marble - not sure marbles can be mischievious though - it's Italian and yes, quite a typical Italian name for a round little puppy - but daughter didn't quite like it and was stuck on Snowy.
Another one was Bacio = Italian for Kiss AND the other, Maximillian but although we tried calling him that the first few days - daughter would get mad - hee, hee so we stopped.

What can I say, she just loves your Snowy and Crystal and decided that our little pup should follow in his footsteps name and all.

Besides all the other Italian nicknames my mom and dad throw at him - we also call him Snowpuff, Snowball, and ping pong because he's a little round ballie right now.

Now as for the other interesting little factoid - Believe it or not, Crystal was one of the names I was considering for my daughter just before she was born - the same one that 8 years later named Snowy, well, Snowy. But we decided to go with Giada which is Italian for Jade.  - We were looking at short names since our last name is pretty long.

I'll let Giada know that she has your thumbs up!

Thanks!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

note: I keep on getting errors when I try to respond to all quotes at once :huh:- will try few by few 



luvmyfurbaby said:


> I don't get mad when they name their fluffs after mine BUT it does sort of bother me that there are *SO MANY Maggie named dogs.*:w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


OMG Maggie  you crack me up!!!! 

ok, I am happy that there is no Snowy *Human* out there..
Crystal...hhhmmm .. oh well, I guess that my Crystal doesn't know that she is a dog:wub: besides, it was her who chose it  




Matilda's mommy said:


> you just made my day:smootch:hey can awntie borrow your carbetter yet you driveB) better watch out for thoseolice: Mister :HistericalSmiley:
> after watching the video I want another puppy just like Crystal the wild girl:innocent:
> Of course Snowy has fans and they want to name their fluffy's after him:wub: he's one in a million:wub:


awwh Paula :hugging: I have to say that many comment and ask about Snowy; fewer ask about my little princess .. but that doesn't matter because her mommy loves her so much... thank you for saying that about princess Crystal:wub: 

Snowy: "you are always most welcome to wide wid me, aunti Paula:wub: no worries, I was going for a couple of seconds in da clip and wid a bellow than *way too slow* speed that camera lady was walking faster dan da car..vewy happy to read dat you wiked da video"


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I actually named Yeager after a friend's last name, he was quite honored and loves little Yeager like no other  

Ahh Kat, I have a confession to make :blush:, last night I was very stressed out about an upcoming final exam today, and instead of spending every single second studiously going over my notes(which was the plan), I decided to find your old posts and watch SC videos and look at their pictures :innocent:. It definitely made my day so much better  Snowy + Crystal + and of course your awesome editing/captioning skills = :celebrate - firewor


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> I do hate when I hear another dog has the same name as my dogs (when one isn't named after one of mine).


lol no uniqueness on the name Snowy or Crystal, but they sure are so unique to me :wub::wub: which does make the not-so-unique-names look extra especial to me AWWWH and makes me 'extra' love any other fluff who has the same names (even if they weren't named after any of them) ^_^

I think I haven't seen many Preston fluffs (only a couple of London I've came across with in person), so I think that you did a good job naming your two cuties to what you prefer :thumbsup: they sure look as adorable as their names sound like :wub::wub:



Deborah said:


> That video was just too cute.:wub:





iloveGESUS said:


> Made me laugh out loud. Too cute.





donnad said:


> I have to say that I love that video...it brightened my day!


Happy to read that you also liked the malts' vid :grouphug:



maggpi21 said:


> I MET A MAGGIE ROSE! *My name is Maggie Rose and this weekend I met a golden retriever with the same name. I thought it was cool actually.*


:w00t: so you also got 2 names right with a fluff - it must be a common name, but just like Andrea said: it is loved :wub:




Johita said:


> Nah, I wouldn't mind if someone named their pup after Aolani (though I don't know how he would feel since his grandparents have him thinking he is the one and only Aolani, but I won't tell him).
> 
> Now for the video - OMG!!!! I loved it and wow, does Snowy give driving lessons? He must be so popular whereever he goes. As always, I believe every word in the caption is exactly what he is saying/feeling - (so creative Kat). Thank you sooooo much for sharing this


you know, I searched for the meaning of Aolani in the web after I you mentioned about it in my last beach thread ... it sure is unique and I loved its Hawaiian meaning :wub: 

looool Snowy only learned how to drive for the shooting of that movie :HistericalSmiley: He will be more than happy to give other malts some driving lessons ^_^ Glad that you liked it :thumbsup:



KAG said:


> My girls are barking their heads off!!
> xoxoxoxoxo


:wub::wub::wub:




Kitkat said:


> Hi there,
> 
> OK I'm outing myself here and there's an even more ironic reason as to why, which I will explain later - believe it or not -
> and yes, your Snowy has a definite cult following - he's actually the reason we got into malts, having had labs before him. Well that and the fact that my daughter wanted a little dog all for herself and we wanted a doggy that wouldn't need as much excersise as our big labs always did. But way back when we first started researching and before I even knew that SM existed, I googled Maltese's and low and behold we get links to your You Tube videos....well, that was the beginning of the end - the end of my daughter respecting her bedtime that is - she would ask to see the Videos of Snowy and Crystal every night before bed and can anyone blame her? Your Snowy is just too precious and we love the videos so keep them coming whenever you can!
> ...


There you are ^_^ :grouphug:

WOW so interesting to read that you were also so close to giving the name Crystal to the one who chose the name Snowy :wub: awwwh but Glada is also so nice. I gotta admit that I love Italian names. So when it comes to naming my next fluff, I will come to you to give me a list of some cute Italian name suggestions :wub: 

Glada seems like such a sweet and nice kid; I hope that she is loving every moment and happy with her Snowy:wub: 

sorry mommy and daddy, you are not allowed to change the name Snowy  because Glada picked the best out there :thumbsup: oh I sooo wish you can share some of Snowy's pic one day :wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yeagerbum said:


> I actually named Yeager after a friend's last name, he was quite honored and loves little Yeager like no other


awwh I remember this story that you once shared in "maltese names" thread :wub:



yeagerbum said:


> Ahh Kat, I have a confession to make :blush:, last night I was very stressed out about an upcoming final exam today, and instead of spending every single second studiously going over my notes(which was the plan), I decided to find your old posts and watch SC videos and look at their pictures :innocent:. It definitely made my day so much better  Snowy + Crystal + and of course your awesome editing/captioning skills = :celebrate - firewor


Snowy & Crystal: "Auntie Sawah, we are vewy happy to wead dat you wike our videos and they are good stwess-reliever to you:wub:, but we don't want for your gwades to slip ..we hope you did well in today's exam:wub:"


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just love your videos, Kat!! They're the best and Archie wants to know how Snowy learned how to drive.....he was very impressed. :thumbsup:

there have been other Abbey's....and that's always fine with me. And I'm surprised there aren't more Archie's, but then I think my boy is just wonderful. :wub: 

Not many Ava's around either. But I guess Ava doesn't really sound like a cutesy puppy when your trying to name one...


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Your Snowy sure is a handsome fellow! I just love how cool he looks in his shades!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wouldn't bother me a bit if someone chose to name their fluff after one of my fluffs. I would consider it an honor.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Well my nephew wanted to name his kitten after my cat Lily and I thought that was sweet, so I think I'd be fine with another Jodi too.

(He preferred Maggie after my other cat but I have a feeling my sister steered him away from that one....Lily is a sweeter cat than Maggie was).


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Does't bother me either. It's funny,people asked us all the time,what Amy we named ours after. I have a cousin named Amy but it wasn't her. I just thought she looked like an Amy....
Gee if I come to Dubai,will Snowy chauffer me around? Now that would be a site!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

wouldn't bother me..
it would be cool, that they thought i was clever enough to come up a great name
worth repeating!


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

omg soo cute.. i wish I could teach my dog to speak..AHH so cute..this makes me want to adopt another maltese fluffer


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I think that's pretty common that people name their kids after celebrities


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I wouldn't get mad, i would take it as a compliment. When i had my Keeshond (Shelby) i would walk her to the bus stop so my youngest could catch the bus for preschool. Well there was a little girl and her mom at the bus stop with a black Cocker Spaniel named Coco. The little girl liked the name Shelby so much that she would beg her mom daily to change the Cocker's name to Shelby. The mom finally gave in and changed the name of the Cocker and asked me if i minded. Of course i didn't mind i thought it was so funny and sweet all at the same time.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I wouldn't get mad, in a way it would be flattering. But, I can see how someone might get frustrated if they put a lot of time and effort into trying to come up with a unique name that isn't heard much, and then someone came in and 'stole' it. But, like with any other naming situation, there's no way to prevent that unless you don't tell anyone your dog's name!! :blink::w00t:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

That video is the best! Thank you for taking the time to share with us!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> what Amy we named ours after. I have a cousin named Amy but it wasn't her. I just thought she looked like an Amy....
> Gee if I come to Dubai,will Snowy chauffer me around? Now that would be a site!


lol I know what you mean by "she looked like an Amy" .. sometimes, you just see a name so fitting to the fluff. Snowy looked like a Snowy when I was looking at him while having *snow* conversation with my friend. He didn't look like a Snowy when I first met him - only at that moment and after. Crystal, I had this name among the long name-list that I had, but yet again, she didn't look like a Crystal..until one morning when she was in my arms, I tested few names on her, nothing was working, but when I said "Crystal", she IMMEDIATELY turned her head and looked at me:w00t: stayed looking at me for some time. I swear, I felt like she was so close to saying "yeah! that's my name. Crystal is what I wanna be called". She didn't look at me when I tried some other names - maybe it was the tone of my voice to Crystal that was interesting to her? I don't know, but I have that specific look that she was giving me that day still in my mind :wub: I remember it well. Now, I have two maltese with a snow theme name (Snowy and the snow Crystal):wub::wub: 









Snowy: "Auntie Michelle, you will go for a city tour wid me:wub: dat is my ride but I have a shofer driver who is also known to be my secretary, photographer, personal assistant .. so I can give you my puppy cuddles and kisses in da car without having to focus on da road ^_^ while my shofer can do da dwiving"



casa verde maltese said:


> wouldn't bother me..
> it would be cool, that they thought i was clever enough to come up a great name
> worth repeating!


 so true



maltlovereileen said:


> I think that's pretty common that people name their kids after celebrities


awwwwwwh Snowy is blushing.



mysugarbears said:


> I wouldn't get mad, i would take it as a compliment. When i had my Keeshond (Shelby) i would walk her to the bus stop so my youngest could catch the bus for preschool. Well there was a little girl and her mom at the bus stop with a black Cocker Spaniel named Coco. The little girl liked the name Shelby so much that she would beg her mom daily to change the Cocker's name to Shelby. The mom finally gave in and changed the name of the Cocker and asked me if i minded. Of course i didn't mind i thought it was so funny and sweet all at the same time.


such a cute story :wub: 



pinkpixie1588 said:


> I wouldn't get mad, in a way it would be flattering. But, I can see how someone might get frustrated if they put a lot of time and effort into trying to come up with a unique name that isn't heard much, and then someone came in and 'stole' it. But, like with any other naming situation, there's no way to prevent that unless you don't tell anyone your dog's name!! :blink::w00t:


I can see how inconvenient (not getting mad) it will be if the dogs' owners were closely related, *lived* very close to each other or together (For example, a close family member -sister/brother- naming the same name) I think it will be unfair for the dog and so confusing for both fluffs and the family members. However, having someone across the globe wont confuse any fluff or human who live with them. Other than that, there must be someone, some fluff out there (if not locally, globally) who has the same name ... of course, unless the person created/invented the name from scratch  lol 
how to prevent someone from taking a name that was created from scratch if the person didn't want others to name this name to another fluff? hmm.. maybe by adding a copyright symbol © next to it LOL I really don't know. 
I sure find it cool when someone name after my fluff, especially when it comes to the malt who I love SOOOO MUCH.. makes me so excited to meet the new fluff with the same name :wub:



The A Team said:


> I just love your videos, Kat!! They're the best and Archie wants to know how Snowy learned how to drive.....he was very impressed. :thumbsup:
> 
> there have been other Abbey's....and that's always fine with me. And I'm surprised there aren't more Archie's, but then I think my boy is just wonderful. :wub:
> 
> Not many Ava's around either. But I guess Ava doesn't really sound like a cutesy puppy when your trying to name one...


I gotta tell you Pat, Ava is the first fluff I meet with this name and I totally LOVE it :wub: now when I read Ava, that face of hers come into mind. 



Morkie4 said:


> Wouldn't bother me a bit if someone chose to name their fluff after one of my fluffs. I would consider it an honor.


I also see it as a pure HONOR 



Maglily said:


> Well my nephew wanted to name his kitten after my cat Lily and I thought that was sweet, so I think I'd be fine with another Jodi too.
> 
> (He preferred Maggie after my other cat but I have a feeling my sister steered him away from that one....Lily is a sweeter cat than Maggie was).


lol at mommy steering away to go for a name of the sweeter cat ^_^



missiek said:


> That video is the best! Thank you for taking the time to share with us!





heartmadeforyou said:


> Your Snowy sure is a handsome fellow! I just love how cool he looks in his shades!





Twinkle said:


> omg soo cute.. i wish I could teach my dog to speak..AHH so cute..this makes me want to adopt another maltese fluffer


glad that you liked it. you sure can teak your dog how to speak  it is important to also teach "quiet" too if "Speak" was taught.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Kat,

That video is INCEREDIBLE!! I can't tell you how much I enjoyed it. Had hubby watch it too Thanks for the smiles, just made our day.

Many hugs.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> I think that's pretty common that people name their kids after celebrities


:HistericalSmiley:Yes, you're right. Snowy & Crystal are celebs...but oh so very sweet too.


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> ....someone tells you that he/she named his/her new fluff after your fluff??
> 
> Few weeks ago, a guy sent me a message (in youtube) telling me that he got a new maltese and named him 'Snowy', but then continued writing that he hopes I don't get mad:w00t: because he named his malt after watching the monster Snowy in youtube! awwh and promised that he will share baby Snowy's (his Maltese) video soon with me.
> 
> ...


Darling photo's!
Char


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone. I'm so glad to have found such a nice bunch of people here on SM. Everyone's pics and the videos are all so adorable..just love them all! And I'm sure others can attest to the fact that kind and encouraging words are a great thing when you're just starting out with your little one and are unsure about so many things. They mean a whole lot to us newbies...so thanks from the bottom of my heart...:heart:
On another note, I finally got a siggy pic in - Yippee!!!!! This was an accomplishment for me. In this siggy pic he is in the loving arms of my daughter who just can't seem to let go of him. She is addicted to our little Snowy. Now I need to conquer the profile pic - which didn't seem to work for me just yet - I'm sure I got something wrong - and then an album woahhh....we'll see but stranger things have been known to happen. I will conquer this!!
Have a great night/day everyone!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Kitkat said:


> Thank you so much everyone. I'm so glad to have found such a nice bunch of people here on SM. Everyone's pics and the videos are all so adorable..just love them all! And I'm sure others can attest to the fact that kind and encouraging words are a great thing when you're just starting out with your little one and are unsure about so many things. They mean a whole lot to us newbies...so thanks from the bottom of my heart...:heart:
> On another note, I finally got a siggy pic in - Yippee!!!!! This was an accomplishment for me. In this siggy pic he is in the loving arms of my daughter who just can't seem to let go of him. She is addicted to our little Snowy. Now I need to conquer the profile pic - which didn't seem to work for me just yet - I'm sure I got something wrong - and then an album woahhh....we'll see but stranger things have been known to happen. I will conquer this!!
> Have a great night/day everyone!


:w00t:OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! THERE IS *SNOWY* VERY nice to meet you, little one:wub: awwh I wish that I can also reach him through my PC screen to give him a big hug and tones of kisses :wub: Please do that for me, Glada.. Your Snowy is SO ADORABLE!!!! Thanks Glada's mommy for putting up a siggy:aktion033: and well done. For the avater, you can upload directly from your computer (option for it can be found in User CP; avater settings) - picture must be small: 100 x 100 

I am also happy to read that you are enjoying it here:grouphug:
hugs
Kat 



allheart said:


> I can't tell you how much I enjoyed it. Had hubby watch it too Thanks for the smiles, just made our day.





notori said:


> Darling photo's!
> Char


awwh glad to read the individuals and family members are enjoying watching the monsters (hugs)


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That video is awesome. You are sooooooo talented Pat. 

Whenever someone copies what I do or have I consider it a compliment of the highest form


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Kitkat said:


> In this siggy pic he is in the loving arms of my daughter who just can't seem to let go of him. She is addicted to our little Snowy. *Now I need to conquer the profile pic - which didn't seem to work for me just yet - I'm sure I got something wrong - and then an album woahhh*


WOHOOOOOOOO ... you got the avater up now :chili:congrats 
awwwh I don't know why, but I find your lil one so special to me although I have only seen him in a siggy picture and a lil avater :wub: I really hope I can read more about his journey, stories, personality, more pictures in the coming months :cloud9: it will be so nice to learn more about Snowy and watch him grow ...



lynda said:


> That video is awesome. You are sooooooo talented Pat.
> 
> Whenever someone copies what I do or have I consider it a compliment of the highest form


Thank you  Video making is another hobby of mine. I have an addiction to video taking and making (small home videos . I am an expert at *driving people crazy*  by chasing them with my camera and filming the smallest things they do  some don't appriciate it when I chase, but then they always smile when seeing the edited final movie .. when I put everything together) 

Kat


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> WOHOOOOOOOO ... you got the avater up now :chili:congrats
> awwwh I don't know why, but I find your lil one so special to me although I have only seen him in a siggy picture and a lil avater :wub: I really hope I can read more about his journey, stories, personality, more pictures in the coming months :cloud9: it will be so nice to learn more about Snowy and watch him grow ...
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Kat. It was easier than I thought. I was making it more complicated....LOL. 
In the coming days, I hope that I will be able to create an album and put up more pics. You're right, It's so much fun!
On a side note: You know, my husband loves immortalizing events or just everyday life with the movie camera too...so I know what you mean about chasing, not really appreciating, but then loving it once you share the videos....It's funny, because he was one of the first guys in his group of friends in Italy to have bought a camcorder when they first came out and were not so popular so what he would do is he'd get together with a couple of his friends and play tricks on some other friends while the camera was rolling...they called it candid camera (like the TV show). Of course, he would choose only friends that he knew would be good sports about it. But I laugh when I think of all the videos that we have of friends chasing him threatening to lovingly hit him over the head when they'd find out. However, we need to still update our skills and jump into the 21 century as far as making movies now with a digital camera....But it sure is a lot of fun.
:back2topic: 
Snowy is doing good so far and I'm happy but I got to admit, somewhat relieved too because yesterday he turned 9 weeks. I got him at 7 and although he's still younger than most doggies on here are when they are sent to their forever homes, I'm so happy that he's doing so well. He's growing healthy and he's a very happy little doggy. On Saturday he met my extended family as we celebrated my parent's anniversary and he played like a maniac with all the children. Of course, I was watching them closely as there were 2 little ones in the crowd and I was a bit worried as I thought it would be a bit much for him but he's a strong little fellow and I think he really did have a lot of fun. He ate more too that day and he's also been sleeping through the night since :thumbsup: so all in all I think it's going well - :clap:I'm glad!
As for you, yes, please keep those videos and pictures coming. We really love them and love to see your little Snowy and Crystal having so much fun!


----------



## mOchii (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it just me? I would be a bit upset if someone were to name their dog after mine, especially since Mochii is a unique name.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

BAHAHAHA!!! omagosh, that was the CUTEST thing EVER!! I personally loved the end with the Rolin Dirty and the sunglasses... me and my 7 yr old son just LAUGHED! He thought it was Vi LOL


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So far, not many Cosys or Toys have I heard of, but you never know when a name will become popular.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

People are free to do what they want. 

I don't mind at all if someone uses the same name for their pet as mine. My dogs are unique, and there are no other dogs in the world like them, regardless of names.

Brit, I almost named my Nikki - Cosette! - as I am a reader of classic lit. 

I almost named her Noelle, too, as I have always loved that name. I didn't intend for my second dog to be named Keiko, but her original name is Chaos, so I tried to name her something similar. If someone else names their dog Keiko, that's fine, it must mean that they like the name or the meaning.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Update: as promised to share... Here I am: introducing the other little Snowy from youtube:wub: 

Luke was his daddy's only maltese...until the second bundle of joy came to live with him:wub: oh I can't help it but melt each time I read little Snowy's updates and see his pictures and videos:wub: They live across the huge ocean, yet they sure are dear to us:wub::wub:

It is a huge honer for big Snowy (my 6 years old maltese) to have someone name his malt after him :chili::wub:





adorable Luke is even a happier malt with lil Snowy:wub::wub:

Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - - how did i ever miss this thread??:smilie_tischkante: I just love your video of Snowy and little bitty Crystal at the beginning of the thread. I picked Tyler up to the computer and he was raptly listening to Snowy. Then I cracked up with the Chamillionaire's "Ridin' Dirty" part in the car. My DS and his friend use to sing that song all the time when our two families got together in VT. And I loved the Luke and Snowy video you just put up. Sooooo darn cute.:wub::wub: Both videos make me wish I had two.:yes:
I haven't met any other Tyler dogs. Though lots of Tyler kids. I was doing a shoot a couple of weeks ago and one of the boys was Tyler....so easy for me to remember his name.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Tyler had been Elvis at Chrisman so I'm so happy I changed his name. He isn't an Elvis at all...he's ain't nothing _like_ a hound dog.:smrofl:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable video kat ,it brightened my day ..
Snowy we love you .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a talented guy! How old was he when you added the 2nd dog?


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh those boys are adorable!

I did get upset when a friend/neighbor named their new dog Libby last year. My girl had the name first though and it fits her perfectly.:innocent:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Kat - - how did i ever miss this thread??:smilie_tischkante: I just love your video of Snowy and little bitty Crystal at the beginning of the thread. I picked Tyler up to the computer and he was raptly listening to Snowy. Then I cracked up with the Chamillionaire's "Ridin' Dirty" part in the car. My DS and his friend use to sing that song all the time when our two families got together in VT. And I loved the Luke and Snowy video you just put up. Sooooo darn cute.:wub::wub: Both videos make me wish I had two.:yes:
> I haven't met any other Tyler dogs. Though lots of Tyler kids. I was doing a shoot a couple of weeks ago and one of the boys was Tyler....so easy for me to remember his name.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Tyler had been Elvis at Chrisman so I'm so happy I changed his name. He isn't an Elvis at all...he's ain't nothing _like_ a hound dog.:smrofl:


Lol thanks for the giggles Sue:HistericalSmiley: you know, I am bad with people's names if I meet them once or twice and then don't hear from them in a long time. bUT just tell me a fluff's name once, it will stick in my head well. In dog parks, I tend to know some people by their dogs - until I keep seeing them very often 

Awwwh I can just picture Tyler with a brother or sister malt:wub::wub: 

Hugs
Kat 



jodublin said:


> Adorable video kat ,it brightened my day ..
> Snowy we love you .


Awwh Snowy loves his SM aunties so much



edelweiss said:


> What a talented guy! How old was he when you added the 2nd dog?


Awwh thanks  he sure is one smart boy who loves to work with you in learning new tricks all the time. He is 6 now and is still as goofy as ever  he is Mr. Popular anywhere i take him. 
Snowy was 1 month away from turning 3 years old when Crystal joined the family. Crystal and Snowy are best friends :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Purple-peep said:


> I did get upset when a friend/neighbor named their new dog Libby last year. My girl had the name first though and it fits her perfectly.:innocent:


Awwh I am sure that no Libby is as especial as your Libby to u:wub:Being the first Libby in the neighborhood makes her even more special:wub:


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

I wouldn't want a neighbor or close friend to use the name, as it might cause confusion for the fluffs. However a 5-year old violin student bounced in today telling me she got her VERY OWN Piper. turns out she found a stuffed malt for a quarter at a thrift shop! I was flattered.

And btw, this child is Piper's best (safest) playmate, out of about 20 kids and their siblings. She is an immature 5, she just looooves Piper. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dogwriter said:


> a 5-year old violin student bounced in today telling me she got her VERY OWN Piper. turns out she found a stuffed malt for a quarter at a thrift shop! I was flattered.
> 
> And btw, this child is Piper's best (safest) playmate, out of about 20 kids and their siblings. She is an immature 5, she just looooves Piper. :wub:


awwh I couldn't help it, but picture that :tender: such a sweet kid - I would also be flattered:wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Such an adorable video Kat. Snowy always makes me smile.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*Little Snowy is growing*



suzimalteselover said:


> Snowy always makes me smile.


Happy to read that dear Suzi 

Just an updated video of the Little Snowy who I love :wub: all the way from across the huge ocean whose daddy was by my Snowy :wub:





Little Snowy updates us with messages from time to time:tender: he liked to keep Big Snowy (mine) updated with what he is up to. Amazing how the Internet makes this world a small place! I think it is to a better world B) because you get to meet everyone from everywhere, share ideas, thoughts, inspire others...etc

hugs
Kat


----------

